

Erlang at Work - Using Erlang to write IM network gateways - arete
http://www.erlangatwork.com/2008/06/why-erlang-gateways-part-1.html

======
ComputerGuru
_AOL has released partial specs for parts of OSCAR but neglected to include
the sections necessary for ICQ compatibility, and there is an obsolete draft
RFC for MSNP. Both of those protocols have been reverse engineered and
documented fairly well, but there are no open source implementations suitable
for use as jabber gateways._

Sorry, but that's just not true. OpenFire has an excellent _opensource_ IM
gateway plugin with support for all of the protocols he mentions. The only one
still missing from the open source community is Skype.

~~~
arete
Is an open source plugin for a specific jabber server (OpenFire) suitable for
use as a gateway that works with any jabber server? I wouldn't think so. Plus
the OpenFire plugin is a hodgepodge of 3rd party libraries in various states
of neglect.

~~~
ComputerGuru
As a matter of fact yes, but with some workarounds. However, let's assume the
answer is "of course not" instead: But it can be easily adapted - that's like
creating a new filesystem from scratch because ext3 or reiserfs hasn't yet
been ported to whatever platform you're working on - _and_ going on to claim
that no open source filesystem exists simply because you don't use any of them
:)

------
motoko
I'm getting an "Address not found" error.

